# John Flavel



## SmokingFlax (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm half way through his book Keeping the Heart and I have to say that I really love this guy!
This is only my second book by Flavel but I loved his Banner of Truth edition on Providence too.

Does anyone out there have any strong recommendations for other Flavel writings? He really seems to resonate with me for some reason -unlike some other Puritan writers who I really have to labor to connect with sometimes. 
I'm thinking about getting greedy and going for the whole six volume collection of his works that Banner of Truth puts out ...but I really can't afford it at this time.

Flavel rocks the house!


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jul 10, 2005)

Flavel's first two volumes are most excellent!


----------



## Scott (Jul 12, 2005)

Flavel has a catechism on the Shorter Catechism. It is available free online at The Shorter Catechism Project. Click on any catechism question and you will see options to view comments from several expositers, including Flavel. Flavel's comments are typically very good.


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 12, 2005)

to Scott.

Flavel has been one of my favorites when going through the catechism.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2006)

John Flavel was born c. 1627 and died on June 26, 1691. More on his life and works here, here and here.


----------



## Peter (Jun 26, 2006)

Get "The Fountain of Life" which is a very experimental book on the Person and Office(s) of Christ.


----------



## MW (Jun 26, 2006)

"The righteous man's refuge" (Works, vol. 3) and "Touchstone of sincerity" (vol 5). Reformed spirituality in four wheel drive, to take you over that rough terrain which other books simply cannot handle.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 26, 2006)

complete 6-volume set @ $102 + s/h = link


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 7, 2006)

How to Support the Heart Under Zion's Troubles

Poem From John Flavel's "NAVIGATION SPIRITUALIZED"


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 7, 2006)

The Mystery of Providence


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2007)

John Flavel's _Works_ (6 volumes) are available at Ebay.


----------

